# Classical Music Recommendations



## LukaceLight (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello i' pretty non educated in the broader sense - in the classical music realm, but have great interest in it. I have some pieces that i really like as a whole, and would be delighted if you could recommend me more, in the same vein, or in that kind of direction ( but not necessary). The pieces that i like/love are:
Beethoven's 5th symphony
Dvorak - Symphony no. 9 (From the new world)
Jean Fery Rebel - Les Elemens
Mozart - Symphony no. 25, Symphony no. 40
J.F. Fasch - Canon
Arcangello Corelli - Concerti grossi ( some parts of it)
Antonio Vivaldi - Le Quatro stagioni
Gustav Holst - The Planers suite (some songs, especially Jupiter)

I like harmonic, playful, emotional, dramatic( but not over the top or chaotic), serene, spiritual, ethno (folk), kind of ways . Well pretty much everything if it clicks with me. (sorry my english)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Try Respighi's _Pini di Roma_ and, if you're feeling adventurous, Schnittke's 1st Concerto Grosso.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Try the other Beethoven symphonies, especially 7 and 8.

The pieces you listed are widely popular, so I would suggest looking for full versions of pieces you see listed in the classical music sampler albums.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

You just need to explore more of Vivaldi`s concertos, his famous 6 flute concertos are very delightful.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Dvorak Symphonies 7&8
Vivaldi concertos for mixed instruments, mandolins, lutes, etc
String quartets by Mozart, Haydn, and especially Beethoven
Orchestral concertos and suites by Telemann and Rameau
Handel Concerti Grossi Op 6
Vaughan Williams Symphony 5
Sibelius Symphony 5
Mahler Symphony 4
Bruckner Symphony 8
Mozart Symphony 29

I second the Schnittke rec as well.


----------



## Ebonis17 (Dec 8, 2017)

I really like Schubert's Winterreise.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I regularly recommend to people who are new-ish to classical music the following:

Dvorak: Symphony 9
Holst: The Planets
Mussorgsky/Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Sibelius: Symphony 2
Prokofiev: Symphony 5
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Mozart: Piano Concerto 23

You’ve said you already appreciate a few of those, so you may like the others as well!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Duplicate post.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Several I didn't see mentioned:

Schubert - Unfinished Symphony, Symphony No. 9 (and maybe the Trout Quintet)
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto, Italian Symphony, Midsummer Night's Dream music
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Tchaikovsky - Ballet Suites, Symphonies 4-6
You may or may not like Brahms, but you certainly should try him - maybe the Violin Concerto or one of the Piano Concertos


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

There are the lists of recommendations here on TC if you look at the various sub forums
When I joined, having had many years break from listening to classical music I decided to subscribe to a music streaming service to make exploration easier


----------

